# Black nose tegu?!?



## TeguHoodlum86 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've seen someone post something online about how bobby varnyard bred "black nose tegus" a couple of years back. Was he the only one to do so?


----------



## got10 (Jan 5, 2012)

TeguHoodlum86 said:


> I've seen someone post something online about how bobby varnyard bred "black nose tegus" a couple of years back. Was he the only one to do so?



no not at all . you can still find them from breeders and imports as well


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 6, 2012)

_Bobby use too but I haven't seen them on his site for quite some time. I haven't seen anyone else who specifically breeds black noses/heads. It's usually a Black nose/head with a typical B&W.

I know Wil has at least one (might have a clutch later this year) but I don't know if that's a specific trait he's breeding for or not._


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a really nice looking Black nose female. I got her from a local store in my area and not from the breeder Bobby.. I am unsure thou what breeder it was


----------



## TeguHoodlum86 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a black nose male!


----------



## M4A2E4 (Jan 6, 2012)

I got a regular arg. tegu from Bobby, but he looks a lot like a black nose male 

Speaking of which, do black noses ever get rid of the brown color on their backs? Taco is over 2 years old now and, aside from the brown/dark coloration on his head, he still has juvenile-looking color patterns.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought Bert had the black noses way back when.


----------



## got10 (Jan 7, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I thought Bert had the black noses way back when.



he did


----------



## Wil (Jan 7, 2012)

I have two with dark noses. I may try to breed them this year and see what happens, not sure yet.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought about you when I was driving through South Carolina last week, Wil. My husband wants to build an outside tegu enclosure. I'll have to pm you one day.


----------



## Wil (Jan 8, 2012)

Laura,
What part of SC did you drive through? You are always welcome to call me. I have some new ideas on building some outdoor pens that I might try this year.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2012)

We drove through hwy26 on the way to TN. We went through Columbia and such. You'll have to start a new thread on your outdoor enclosures.


----------

